# thoroughbreds  pros and cons



## debsflo (7 February 2009)

as above .ive always steered away from full tb types assuming they are very sharp and high maintenance. currently looking for new horse tbx connemara or irish type but people are telling me some tb can be very easy. thoughts please.


----------



## toomanyhorses26 (7 February 2009)

plus side - v clever ,doesn't take alot of effort to get them fit ,for me personally no clipping and grooming takes no time at all so more riding 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 when they are going correctly on the flat and over jumps the feeling is amazing

negatives - mine seems to keep his own vet manual nd flicks through it on regular occasions to see what aliment he is going to have next, sensitive so some can be a bit over reactive , have found I needed to hunt around for tack and rugs that suit and fit really nicely(rambo rugs and jeffries and fieldhouse are all good) and mine it a little bit precious but think this is more due to the fact he raced and wasn't turned out unless it was sunny,no wind etc so puddles and mud weren't really in his vocab when he first came to me!!!

all tbs are different and wouldn't discount them as a breed - if we forgive the slightly wimpy behaviuor of mine he is a true sweetheart and a pleasure to have around


----------



## lauraanddolly (7 February 2009)

I have met some very laid back tbs and equally some very sharp ones too, so it really does depend on the individual. 
 They can be harder to keep weight on, but again depends on the individual! 
  I'm sure there are a few tb owners on here that can advise you better than I, my horse is a tb x nf and the best of both worlds as far a I'm concerned.


----------



## teddyt (7 February 2009)

As with any breed you get good and bad. Thoroughbreds do have more of the flight instinct than half breds though because they are selectively bred for it i.e. speed. Problems often come from exracers because people take them on without realising that they are trained in a totally different way from a general riding horse. TBs are more high maintenance than half breds in many ways, they often need more food, rugging, etc as they are lighter framed and have thinner coats. There are always exceptions though, i have several thoroughbreds and they all live out! I think that half breds/native x's basically cope with poor management better than full TBs and not necessarily that TBs are harder to manage. In the right home with the right owner TBs can be easy but you could say the same for any horse!


----------



## debsflo (7 February 2009)

im due to view a tb x connemara thinking like you best of both worlds  but prepared to be open minded as just not had experience of full tb .


----------



## eventing09 (7 February 2009)

I have a tb mare. They are such characters with great ability. If you have a previously raced one ( which i have) they generally have seen alot of things such as road wise so they are normally well behaved in traffic. Yes some can be spooky and fizzy but so can a heavyweight cob right ??? 
However you have to be careful with injury as they are fine legged. personally i find it quite upsetting some people name them as dangerous. They are usually very good competition horses as alot of the top event horses are sometimes ex-racehorses. i think fox-pitts horse parkmore ed is one. Anyway good luck 
	
	
		
		
	


	




Hope this helps


----------



## maxapple (7 February 2009)

Positives - My boy is totally bomproof in traffic - really takes his lead from me and if i'm confident he is too. He's great at XC as he's intelligent and bold and can keep going (and fast). I have an amazing bond with him and really feel like we trust each other. He've very pretty and even though he's 15.1, fits into pony bridles / head collars due to his little head!

Cons - costs me a bloody fortune to feed / keep weight on in the winter. Very sensitive soul - i think he must have had some bad experiences in the past as he is awful to shoe and to load / travel and even though he now trusts me he can be unpredictable with his feet / loading (other people have also said that TB's have very long memories!!) He can occasionally be a bit silly ... he's bomproof with 10 tonne trucks going past but thinks a leaf blowing on the floor is about to eat him. Bit of a wimp - he is currently unclipped and wearing a HW rug with a LW underug (and is in at night in an indoor barn)

Wouldn't change him for the world though - and i think he's beautiful .... but i don't think i'd get another full TB!!


----------



## muddy boots (7 February 2009)

In experienced hands they are the best. I have a tb X, who has a lot of TB traits, ie hard to keep weight on, quite flighty - if in doubt spin and run (this has lessened with a lot of work), poor feet. I wouldn't swap him for the world though, because when he is going well he is amazing. He jumps, gallops, schools beautifully and has amazing stamina. He's also a lovely horse to keep.He needs a lot of regular, quite hard work, not too much fast work though. Personally, I would always look for a TB or cross with a lot of TB (the cross provides more bone, and a little bit more toughness) Only my preference, I know chunkier types have huge benefits too.


----------



## Chestnuttymare (7 February 2009)

Tbh i don't think i would have anything else. Mine is an ex pointer from Ireland. She is so intelligent, sensitive, and loyal.
She is very responsive to the point that you hardly need any leg at all. pony club kick and you would be sent into orbit. She will react quickly to situations but it's not really a spook, just sort of plants her feet which doesn't happen very often. She is bombproof in traffic. Brilliant to hack and actually seems to enjoy schooling.
She is quite fine but holds her weight well.

If you want a plod then a tb is probably not for you. Mine can plod along on a hack though, but quite happy to move up a gear when asked. After not being sat on since July, (due to my illness) i hacked her out last week and she didn't put a hoof wrong, so they are not that nutty.

on the down side, she is very determined and single minded and has tendancies to jump out of her field when she would rather be elsewhere....like her stable.
Some have bad feet but mine hasn't. Tend to be fine coated and thin skinned so feel the cold and don't do rain naked. Mine is probably more high maitenance then most of the others on my yard.

I think they tend to be one person horses, i think this is due to the loyalty and sensitive nature.
They are beautiful and athletic. I know lots of them and haven't met a bad one. 

I just love tb's, especially mares of the chestnut variety


----------



## golddustsara (7 February 2009)

Pro's

Highly intelligent
As my instructor says 'they have a good work ethic'
The two ex racers I have encountered have been pretty laid back and bombproof in most situations as I think they have been and done so much from a young age.

Cons

Flat feet
Sensitive
Susceptible to injury - more so than native/draught types
Anxious in certain situations such as loading etc (think this was just mine)
Plus all the TB's I've known have had a rear in them

I'd go for a connie x tb everytime over full TB. Not sure I'd ever want a full TB again after my loan experience last year with one. Get an overgrown connemara- mine is 15.1 and still purebred.


----------



## Lippyx (7 February 2009)

I know exactly what you mean. I NEVER wanted a TB, let alone a TB mare! BUT, I now have a TB mare on full loan, (have done for 5 months now) and I don't regret any of it!

She is a complete breeze to look after! Even my non-horsey OH happily grooms her (including picking out feet!), and she loves him! Yes, she has lost condition since coming out of racing, but is only 5 yrs old, so have plenty of time to fitten her up again, which shouldn't take too long! Yes, she does crib bite but this seems to keep her quiet, and relaxed (crib biting releases "happy hormones")

She is NOT sharp, is not mareish and has never fizzed up!
She has been in her stable for the last week, due to an abcess in her foot, and she is more than happy. Doesn't pull faces, or bargey and as long as she has hay and something to crib bite on, she is as happy as larry!

I clipped her out the other month, and I had the BIG LOUD clippers between her ears, and she actually lowered her head to make it easier for me!

TB's do tend to be more daring when it comes to scary things. The only bad thing I can say is they have naff feet! Very small and very sensitive! Other than that, a good TB is one for keeps!! I LOVE my TB!!!


----------



## Blue-bear (7 February 2009)

the most amazing horse ive ever owned was tb x connie, still had all the spark of a TB and some of the not so good traits like awful feet and difficult to keep weight on but he was amazing XC and dressage would love another one


----------



## sophieacton (7 February 2009)

my first horse at 14 was a tb, prob not the best choice but i loved that mare, she really looked after me. i've since had an ID and a WB and am now babk to TB's.

shanti is my special girl atm, she's so loving and loyal. never had any probs with her behavior i just sit and laugh however i'm sure some others would find her terrifying lol!!

last winter was a constant battle to keep weight on, (expensive) this year she's living out all the hay she can eat, 2 feeds, 2 rugs and she's never looked better!!

never say never with a tb, if u get a good bond, u will have a friend 4 life xx


----------



## Chestnuttymare (7 February 2009)

oh yeah mine is a cribber/windsucker too, i just see it as having a fag after a meal.
They do love their home comforts and like yours. when mine had an abcess last year, she was quite happy in her stable with a hay net and a net of freshly picked grass. (i'm a real sucker).
they fitten up very quickly, probably due to muscle memory after having been so fit for racing.


----------



## blossom01 (7 February 2009)

I didn't want a Tb but ended up buying an ex-racer.
He is the most laid back, easy to do boy with manners to burn. it did take 4 months for him to lose his racing fitness, and now is happy to plod around with me at weekends and odd lesson.  mine crib bites too but because you could ride him past a bin lorry (he would want to look in it) I ignore it. many ex-racer do develop stable vices, like cribbing or weaving.

like any horse, you have to look after its own needs. therefore a TB may require an extra rug or special feed. this doesn't bother me, if my boy is happy then so am I!

I am a TB convert.


----------



## ha903070 (7 February 2009)

I always said I'd never by a tb and have one but would never sell her she's super, but having siad that I wouldn't buy another.

Yes they are very intelligent but have found in riding work this causes problems, she thinks she knows what we will ask of her next, anticipates too far in advance and schooling wise is then 'put out' when what she thinks is coming next is actualy something else.

Poor feet, I think in general tb's have poor feet, my mares have improved alot with the right diet but arent perfect like my hunters. Her hooves just dont seem to grow much.

Flighty out on a hack, but she's not consistent with it, one min riding along past a scary grit box is nothing, next day were at the other side of the road in a flash?

Also gets stressed in her stable and when routine changes from summer to winter regime she hates it and takes about a fortnight to settle into anything new.

But the positives are she is beautiful, very pretty, very well behaved on the ground, the easiest horse to handle in most aspects, good to load (which was a surprise I didnt expect she would be), finefor farrier and vet, very polite, no bolshiness or rudeness and easy to teach. 

We can feed her anything without fizz, she keeps her weight on ok too. She is a box walker though.

A tb that is good to handle and ride in general would be lovely, our mare had riding issues and trust issues but they have all been overcome in the last 3 years, I hope anyway. The 'bond' is vital with her though.

Good luck!


----------



## millitiger (7 February 2009)

like any breed there are the good and bad... i have had lots of tb's and they have all been very different.

my current tb is extremely sharp to ride and handle, opinionated about everything and constantly thinks she knows best. if she thinks you're starting a fight with her she will certainly be the one to finish it!

however, she is fearless, very talented jumping and will produce an excellent dressage test.
 she has won numerous showing classes and qualified for a few championships.
she has excellent feet, is very hardy (still living out at the moment), hardly needs any foot and is also not as accident proe as most (touch wood).


----------



## miss_bird (7 February 2009)

I was always sure i did not ever want a wimpy tb but now i have 5 and they are all ex-racers, so farthe pro definately outweigh the cons.
The follow are only on mine and not all tb's
Pros: 
are actually very hardy
Very quick to learn
Have plenty of gears
Very loving and giving
Cons:
All keep vets manuals as bedtime reading
Have poor hooves (not matter what i try)
Can be a one person horse


----------



## Lippyx (7 February 2009)

My mare is happy with change. she had to move into another satble only a few weeks after I got her, and she was fine. She's happy in or out, not really fussed!
She is definitely not your "typical" TB thats for sure. She didn't even need sedating when she had an xray the other day for her foot. 
Yes she has small, sensitive feet, which will need corrective shoeing, due to very thin soles, but other than that she is perfect in every way!!


----------



## FunkyFilly28 (7 February 2009)

I think that although the breed can affect their instincts etc. the horse's temperment plays a larger part.  I have a full tb that was previously raced but has been completely reschooled and is an absolute gem.  He has great manners and is a fairly laid back chap.  If a cob for example spooked some people would just shrug it off but a tb well steer well clear!!!  I think they are often stereotyped.  Having said that there are some tbs that are nightmare but this can happen in any breed.  Just my opinion.


----------



## bushbaby28 (7 February 2009)

there are pro's and con's of every breed.... there are a lot of other breeds that could be stereotyped as sharp. 

i have always ridden ur heavy type/cobs but recently got tb. he is way more laid back then my cob x and as genuine and lovely a character as u can get. never sharp. never spooky. can take him anywhere without him being nervous. 

Ok he can be over dramatic sometimes.... like when its snowed and he thinks its going to eat him and he gets wound up about food but thats managable- just dont touch him when hes eating!!!! and i would say they are more injury prone because they are just built with more fragile frame. 

But never get put off by a sterotype, its the same thing as 'cobs cant jump' and all of that. horses at the end of the day are all individuals and u have to go with what you've got! if you find a tb you like, try it, it may be the prefect horse and it would be a shame to miss out on it just because its a certain breed.


----------



## Ranyhyn (7 February 2009)

I had a TB.  I'd never buy one again.  Personal choice mind, but he lost countless sets of shoes, was lame ... in 2 months....

NOT my type of neddy!


----------



## debsflo (7 February 2009)

good point .thanks all


----------



## Scarlett (8 February 2009)

Many years ago I swore I'd never sit on a TB, nevermind own one - I now have 3, all exracers and all lovely horses. They are also less maintenance and easier to ride than my Welsh D, Connie x and Highland were.

I don't treat them any differently from other horses I have owned, they live out wearing a big rug and with lots of hay, they are fed dependant on work load - though I never feed anything with barley or molasses in it due to chance of stomach ulcers - and I never have any problems keeping weight on. I do low level stuff with them and have found them all happy to plod round the block or gallop round an XC course, they are all snaffle mouthed and all are easy to handle and have good manners on the ground from their racing days - my YO loves handling them because they are so well behaved.

Yes some do have bad feet so when you buy one be prepared to get a good farrier in to look at them, none of mine had great feet when I got them but they were never bad enough to cause them lameness, one used to loose shoes so he wears over reach boots in the field, problem solved.

You do need to remember that they have been taught to be ridden differently - it took me 3 months to get my mare used to having other horses canter/gallop away form her or past her, because she had only ever been taught to go after them, that wasn't her being naughty, it was just all she knew. We started with horses cantering past her in the school where I could keep control, then out in a field and eventually when out hacking - by actively putting her into the situation but in a controlled way it meant that we could stay safe but teach her that her job no longer involved going as fast as she could. People seem to forget this and then its the horses fault when it has 'ran away' with them out a hack, they just need to be taught that their job has changed, and then you should be fine.

I think if you buy a TB and expect it to act like a 'typical TB' then you will have problems, they are just horses and need to be treated as such.


----------



## Cobbysmum (8 February 2009)

Love them to bits - choice between my cob and my tb - the tb wins hands down - he's  such a gentleman and so easy to do - think it stems from coming over from Ireland - they really know how to handle their horses.  He actually gets hotter than the cob in his rugs, we have to keep an eye on him as he sweats when the hairy cob doesn't!  Do love the cob by the way!


----------



## jenh166 (8 February 2009)

My TB is completely bombproof, has never bucked reared or tanked off with me - snaffle mouth, HUGE hump and amazing paces, good feet and limbs, a real sweetie! boxwalks though...!


----------

